# What are some universities for people who..



## Smiles (Apr 23, 2007)

What are some universities for people who have an 2.5 GPA Average?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Apr 23, 2007)

Community colleges, and then transfer to some place better I guess?


----------



## Smiles (Apr 23, 2007)

=[


----------



## laudy32 (Apr 23, 2007)

Look into schools that offer provisional admission (kind of like academic probation).  That way you can gradually work your way into a credit program and not have to transfer schools.  I did this at Penn State (I had to start at one of the branch campuses though).


----------



## Smiles (Apr 23, 2007)

I think someone with a 2.5 can get to columbia. Any other schools?


----------



## Lily (Apr 23, 2007)

mine wasn't much higher than that and I got into UCLA, AFI, Columbia and NYU... just put together your best materials, write a great personal statement and get some kick as recommendations...

Oh, this is for grad i'm talking.


----------



## wing2871x (Apr 23, 2007)

Cal State Northridge film is great and they will most likely take you.


----------



## Lily (Apr 24, 2007)

northridge only has screenwriting for Grad.

are you asking about grad or undergrad?


----------



## Sketchy21 (Apr 24, 2007)

it depends on how good a school/ film school you want to go to. There's community college, a state college like Bowling Green State University, Fitchburg State College, any Arts Institute, International Academy of Art and Design, and more. you just have to find what's right for you. judging by your grades you'd be better suited at a less academic school


----------



## wing2871x (Apr 24, 2007)

i didnt see him mention screenwriting... sorry if i missed that. northridge does haev a cinema program for undergrads though, that was the first school i was accepted to.


----------



## Smiles (Apr 24, 2007)

> I got into UCLA, AFI, Columbia and NYU





What was your gpa? Did you submit a porfolio?


----------



## Lily (Apr 24, 2007)

cumulative gpa - 2.7
gre score - 1290

UCLA required a GRE as did USC.  But neither NYU or Columbia did.

I applied for screenwriting and submitted a feature-length screenplay, personal statement, letters of rec, and other writing samples.  (different schools had different requirements)

So... are you going for screenwriting?


----------



## Smiles (Apr 25, 2007)

Lily-

No i am not. =[

What do you mean by gre score? And is it really hard to get in to UCLA with a 2.57?
And i have another year. 
What was your ACT score?

Is it easy to get into UCF?


----------



## Lily (Apr 25, 2007)

I applied as a grad student... 
You must be applying to the undergrad program??


----------



## Smiles (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes undergrad.


=[


----------



## yawnface86 (Apr 26, 2007)

I did a community college and transfer cause my SAT scores blew. I would just do that because chances are your gpa will not get you into the university itself let alone the program. Also going to community college will show that you have what it takes and that you'll build a portfolio.


----------



## yawnface86 (Apr 26, 2007)

to get into ucf film you have to apply to the college first you will not get in with a 2.5 they have a 3.0 minimum.


----------



## Smiles (Jun 24, 2007)

What are some ways I  can help my chances to get into a better film school except making more films.


----------



## Smiles (Jun 25, 2007)

Whats the lowest GPA someone can get to get into columbia college chicago


----------

